# Layered foam target.



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Has anyone built a layered foam target like a Block before?

If so.. how about some pics or tips and tricks. 

I was thinking of building one, a big one , like 4'x4'. I thought about closed cell shipping foam.

What do y'all think?


----------



## jersey hunter (Dec 19, 2003)

you can use the 1 inch thick pink or blue insulation foam at lowes..

layer it and compress it tight...
i might be making one of these..


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Made this one from Foam bought at American Whitetail Target. Its very Light dont know what shipping would cost but will last forever or close to it with Felid points. 

Call them i dont have what a block 4X4 would cost in this, but i went and picked it up myself.


----------



## Babbit (Mar 4, 2007)

18javelin said:


> Made this one from Foam bought at American Whitetail Target. Its very Light dont know what shipping would cost but will last forever or close to it with Felid points.
> 
> Call them i dont have what a block 4X4 would cost in this, but i went and picked it up myself.
> View attachment 683869


That's the best way I've found for an open layer. You get it in a roll and can cut it to any length!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

18javelin said:


> Made this one from Foam bought at American Whitetail Target. Its very Light dont know what shipping would cost but will last forever or close to it with Felid points.
> 
> Call them i dont have what a block 4X4 would cost in this, but i went and picked it up myself.
> View attachment 683869


Care to share how much the foam cost?


----------



## Babbit (Mar 4, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> Care to share how much the foam cost?


I looked but couldn't find the price. Here is the link.
http://www.archerytargets.com/default.aspx


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

how much did the american whitetail foam cost and where did you get it.


----------



## gamoboy (Sep 29, 2008)

that site has some great targets for some great prices. look at the gallery. will show you alot. i have been signing up for the target givaway for a while


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Enough precut foam to build a target that is 40" wide x 48" tall is $204 + $100 shipping.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

18javelin said:


> Made this one from Foam bought at American Whitetail Target. Its very Light dont know what shipping would cost but will last forever or close to it with Felid points.
> 
> Call them i dont have what a block 4X4 would cost in this, but i went and picked it up myself.
> View attachment 683869


How thick are the individual pieces?


----------



## umahunter (Nov 30, 2009)

*hmm*

i like the cube but cant find them for sale anywhere ?


----------



## Kevin85 (Jul 9, 2006)

I make mine out of layered cardboard. They are great for field tips, but not so for broadheads. I get a bunch of the same brand wine boxes from the local store(this one was Yellowtail) for free. Then cut the top and bottom flaps off with a sheetrock knife. Stack them up, sandwiched between two pieces of plywood. Wrap the strap around and cinch tight. I also put a $2 handle on them to carry them around. I have 4-5 of them that I have been shooting for at least 5 years!


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 2, 2009)

jersey hunter said:


> you can use the 1 inch thick pink or blue insulation foam at lowes..
> 
> layer it and compress it tight...
> i might be making one of these..


not a good idea. this foam will "melt' onto your arrows as they pass through


----------



## NWBow (Jul 17, 2009)

chaostheory said:


> not a good idea. this foam will "melt' onto your arrows as they pass through


Yep, it happened to me!:sad:


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

TN ARCHER said:


> Enough precut foam to build a target that is 40" wide x 48" tall is $204 + $100 shipping.


Or a LOT less if you Pick it up from them!!

each piece is like 1/8 inch thick Maybe, Very elastic. Will last a LONG LONG time with FP only..


----------



## Art May (Sep 22, 2008)

*I used foam from American whitetail also*

It wasnt cheap. Mine is the same as the yellow one above. I made it a little bigger though. When I ware the middle(Once every year or so) I just break it down and restack it.


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

If you use the pink insulation board, you must use an arrow lube...like woodys. I use this with the pink insulation compressed exactly like 18Javelin's, with my recurve, haven't shot it with a compound though. If you don't use a lube like woody's you will in effect glue your arrows in...aluminum seems to come out better than carbon.


----------



## Timtiminy (Dec 27, 2009)

wonder where you can buy the target foam outside of archery supply as i figure it would be cheaper if you could buy it in bulk from a supplier...


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*cost for whitetail archery elastifoam*



TN ARCHER said:


> Enough precut foam to build a target that is 40" wide x 48" tall is $204 + $100 shipping.


E-mailed Tammy at Whitetail Archery and she says bulk elastifoam picked up at their site in Indiana would be $754 for a pallet of 40"x80" stacked 5' high. If cut 16", as is their field target, would make 6 butts 40"x50" (which I might not miss much at 80 yds). $754/6=$126, not counting going to get the material. No guarantees on my arithmetic. This stuff at 16" thick should last a long time.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

here is the tractor supply block target for my basement - works well. i have a large 4x8 one out at 90 yds that I can shoot off my deck. Its sweet and you dont have to worry about losing arrows due to wind etc.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*whitetail foam*

TNMan's estimates above are very close. With a pallet, you get five 40x48 inch butts. 

You'll either need LOTS of buddies stripping the sheets up, or LOTS of time to do it yourself though!! It's not fun.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*elastifoam*

Looks like you know what your talking about. Pallets must be only 4' high.

How do they shoot, pull, last.? Are those compressed? What do you think about them in gereral and do you recommend? Inquiring minds want to know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeah, I'd recommend them if you are on a tight budget. They aren't nearly as nice as a Block, but they are a fraction of the cost. But, you'll spend a lot of that money savings up in work hours! 

They shoot nice, pull very well, and they are really lasting nicely. They do need to be straightened up every once in a while, but that's mostly due to a bad design on our part. We should of had some sort of rib inside our boxes on the vertical sides to keep the foam from sliding forward and backward. 

The pallet is almost 5 feet high, just under, but you'll lose most of that when you compress them. Probably 6 inches or so total, if that. You can't get them too tight. 

We got five butts for the price of two 4'x4' blocks, so we're very happy with our investment. We had an 11 week league of 60 shooters on the five butts last year. That's 46,000 arrows into the five targets not counting any practice rounds. We straightened up the stacks for this year and we're ready to roll again. I'm not at all worried about those targets getting through another league year.


----------



## 88boze88 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Ethafoam Target*

Not cheap! My 4' X 4' has lasted 10 years--just replaced core!

http://www.morleyathletic.com/sports/ARCHERY/targets/m16662-super-5-core-target.htm


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

You can stack the sheets and Rip them with a Circular saw about 3 inches thick and it goes alot faster.... with my target we built a make shift jig and had them all cut in about a hour... do it in the garge where you can sweep up the "Foam Dust otherwise it will be in the yard for a LONG TIME...:darkbeer:


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

jakedesnake048 said:


> here is the tractor supply block target for my basement - works well. i have a large 4x8 one out at 90 yds that I can shoot off my deck. Its sweet and you dont have to worry about losing arrows due to wind etc.


those look like cinder blocks... haha how much was that target?? is it weather proof?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I think the TSC target is made with the blocks of styrofoam that is in between the trailers that TSC gets in. When the trailers are shipped in, they are stacked on top of each other, and the blocks keep them from touching. I hear that the store gives the blocks away, but you'd have to ask the above poster that question for first hand info. 

Jeremiah


----------



## proelite252006 (Aug 7, 2006)

*target*

hey guys for field points only why not go to local carpet store they will usually give you scrap carpet from jobs . they make and awsome target for field tips thats what i use anyway and put in threaded rod press like every one else is using for the foam.


----------



## umahunter (Nov 30, 2009)

*hmm*

so foam will melt to your arrows raw. would adding maybe 3 or 4 layers of carpet or cardboard to the face absorb the brunt of the force and speed and slow it enough to not melt the foam behind ???


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

petrey10 said:


> those look like cinder blocks... haha how much was that target?? is it weather proof?


ahha ya they are high density foam (2x1.x1) at tractor supply. as stated they use them to pack between trailers etc for shipping. THEY ARE FREE!!!! i filled up a pickup with about 40 of these so get them while you can. you can use search for a couple other posts on them. i have this one down in my basement, and one that is 4x8 that i leave outside year round. i through a sheet of burlap over it so its not a blazing white blob out in my yard. but other than that i have about $40 bucks in treated 2x10's and all-thread - (for the outside one i also concreted some 4x4's into the ground) 

for personal or a family use this is a great cost effective target. they pull easy and dont melt plastic on your arrows unless you have them overcompressed. i have about 4000 shots in my outside one and its still going strong with no blowthroughs ever. i would probably say that it wouldnt withstand a club or league though without maintanence issues.


----------



## jwatts400 (May 2, 2011)

*Question??*



jakedesnake048 said:


> here is the tractor supply block target for my basement - works well. i have a large 4x8 one out at 90 yds that I can shoot off my deck. Its sweet and you dont have to worry about losing arrows due to wind etc.


I know this post was a long time ago but i just registered to this site. Just yesterday i sat these at a local trailer supplier and thought of doing what you had done. The blocks look like regular styrafoam and was wondering if they had given you any "melting" issues? and if so does the lube prevent it??

please shoot me an email at [email protected] if you can


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

Any one ever try Carpet Padding foam compressed for FP target , or is it too much plastic that it melts on impact friction.


----------



## Stupid Arrow (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.foambymail.com/MC2-/cross-linked-polyethylene-foam-2lb.html

These guys may have what your looking for..... ?


----------



## Stupid Arrow (Mar 31, 2013)

Doh ! ....

Same company actually markets their product to archers : )

http://www.foambymail.com/blog/hit-the-mark-with-foam-archery-targets/


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Stupid Arrow said:


> Doh ! ....
> 
> Same company actually markets their product to archers : )
> 
> http://www.foambymail.com/blog/hit-the-mark-with-foam-archery-targets/


 Yes seen that before, It's just crazy expensive


----------



## SupraFreak (Mar 31, 2015)

*2015 Update - Make your own home layered target - need suggestions please*

Its been a long time since anyone has posted to this thread. Im looking to make a 4'tall x 8' wide target so my son and I can shoot side by side out back.

Any updates from the guys using the Tractor Supply styrofoam blocks? Are they still working? Any issues?

My next option I think would be the compressed cardboard. Im thinking a TON of egg boxes to give me ~3' of width compressed with cheap cargo straps and 2"x10" boards top and bottom to compress them together.

The layered foam looks like an awesome option but pricing now is $1100-1500+ every place I have called.

I explored looking at 2'x2' carpet squares, the short pile commercial stuff. Cheapest Ive been able to find is .39 a tile and at 1/4" thick uncompressed Im looking a 2 targets x 250 tiles x .39 or roughly $200 and still need the 2x12's top and bottom with the cargo straps so call it $300.

Ive seen a bunch of other options. Everything from old bubble wrap to old clothes in cardboard boxes.

How about a 2015 update to this thread?


----------



## SupraFreak (Mar 31, 2015)

I just found these "HUGE CUBES" at Dicks. 
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...5&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.4414430.12531035

I could stack then 4 wide and 2 tall, put 1x12" top and bottom and strap them together. $80.00 and I have a great 4' x 8" target.

Just read the reviews. 15 shots at a single spot and the arrows were blowing through.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

NWBow said:


> Yep, it happened to me!:sad:


And it chips out in chunks. If you want a cheap foam target go to Northern Tool and get their foam blocks from shipping trailers. Stack them up and put a ratchet strap around them.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I use a 8 ft. X 4 Ft X 16 in. piece of foam as a back stop. I place the target in front of it. It gives me a lot more confidence when shooting from long distances. I got the foam from an abandoned floating dock at a lake. If you live near a lake or a the coast you may find one. Mine was free. It is very light and durable. I have had it for years.


----------



## jamaqui (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi I use 23.5”x 12 x 1/4” pieces of POLIFOAM for the body, the structure was made with 1”x3/16" steel angle and for crimping 4 threaded rods
I use it in the backyard, at 45 lbs and stops arrows well, i think compress more to use at 50 or 60 lbs


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

TN ARCHER said:


> Enough precut foam to build a target that is 40" wide x 48" tall is $204 + $100 shipping.


You gotta be shipping me. $300 for an archery target...


----------



## Paradactal (Jul 12, 2012)

I get them free at work. My painters spray the foam used on the sides of tanks into boxes. Good for about 200 arrows


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Apr 7, 2014)

18javelin said:


> Made this one from Foam bought at American Whitetail Target. Its very Light dont know what shipping would cost but will last forever or close to it with Felid points.
> 
> Call them i dont have what a block 4X4 would cost in this, but i went and picked it up myself.
> View attachment 683869


Lee County Archers in Fort Meyers Florida uses a lot of targets very similar to this one shown. One small difference. We use steel strapping in place of the threaded rod shown in the pic. Thread the strapping through the same holes in the wood and wrap all the way around. Much easier. We have found these to be about the best out there. At the 20 yard range there are 9 of these across. Any given target probably sees about 5000 arrows per month. With that sort of usage after about 6 months they need to be restacked. The compound bows tend to drill holes. There are some targets on the field course that are 8 years old and they are holding up fine. Field and target points only. Broadheads cut them to shreds.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

SupraFreak said:


> I just found these "HUGE CUBES" at Dicks.
> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...5&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.4414430.12531035
> 
> I could stack then 4 wide and 2 tall, put 1x12" top and bottom and strap them together. $80.00 and I have a great 4' x 8" target.
> ...


Probably won't even slow your arrows down


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

cool!!


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

ZuluWhiskeyFox said:


> Lee County Archers in Fort Meyers Florida uses a lot of targets very similar to this one shown. One small difference. We use steel strapping in place of the threaded rod shown in the pic. Thread the strapping through the same holes in the wood and wrap all the way around. Much easier. We have found these to be about the best out there. At the 20 yard range there are 9 of these across. Any given target probably sees about 5000 arrows per month. With that sort of usage after about 6 months they need to be restacked. The compound bows tend to drill holes. There are some targets on the field course that are 8 years old and they are holding up fine. Field and target points only. Broadheads cut them to shreds.


I've been shooting this one for years and haven't tightened it down yet. Has help up great I think I have another 10 years in it


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Apr 7, 2014)

When they start getting to shot up in one area its best to restack. Open it up and move the shot up foam to the top and bottom of the target. There by getting fresh material into the area that gets the heavier use. This tends to work better than simply tightening. There seems to be a sweet spot for tension. That sweet spot is a little looser than most would first expect. You want the arrows to find their way between the layers.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Our club just bought a pallet of American Whitetail foam to complete our field range. It is great material but very labor intensive when you have to cut a whole pallet up into 16" strips. However, it is the best stuff we have found so far for target material. Second best is stacked Celotex. If kept dry, it will last but arrows can be difficult to pull if you get the kind with tar on one side. We have not tried the stacked carpet method, so can't comment on it. However, if you can find a carpet dealer with a lot of used carpet, it could be the cheapest method.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Built one 8 years ago and can't even see wear. I libe about 15 miles from their plant.


----------

